# Problem beim Import eines dynamischen Webprojekts als .zip



## pkm (4. Sep 2020)

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe ein dynamisches Webprojekt als zip in meine eclipse-ide importiert. Das Problem ist nun, dass jetzt die Servletklasse unbekannt zu sein scheint. Es heißt „The import javax.servlet cannot b resolved“. Hat jemand mit einem solchen Problem Erfahrung? Muss ich da etwas am Buildpath konfigurieren? Per gugel habe ich da nichts gefunden, könnte mir da jemand eventuell einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Dimax (4. Sep 2020)

Beim export  hast du vergessen die javax.servlet-api.jar mitzunehmen.Java Build Path ->Add External JARs ->javax.servlet-api.jar


----------



## pkm (4. Sep 2020)

Vielen Dank! Jetzt geht es


----------

